
Ask HN: What sensors do you have in your home? - dqpb
I started looking for tools to measure air quality, and found many more commercially available sensors (for various things) than I&#x27;d ever considered.<p>I image more than a few people on HN must have experimented with these kinds of things. What sensors do you use and what metrics do you collect?
======
orcs
I have none. I'd never put any in my home unless I had complete control over
them. Same goes for digital assistants, no Google home or Amazon echo for me.

------
zunzun
My home-made flatulometer is calibrated in sniffs per minute, but the family
does not like the calibration experiments.

~~~
humptydumpty001
I hope you have smoke alarm at least.

------
Odenwaelder
Temperature and humidity. I'm looking into building a PM10 sensor.

------
stadeschuldt
I have a bunch of wireless temperature and humidity sensors in my apartment:
[http://blog.tafkas.net/2012/10/03/gathering-and-charting-
tem...](http://blog.tafkas.net/2012/10/03/gathering-and-charting-temperatures-
using-rrdtool-and-highcharts/)

------
mothsonasloth
None, I have my physiological senses and that is enough for me.

I don't want a sensor telling me one room is 1C colder than another room. Or
controlling my light. Same goes for the Amazon Echo wiretapping for the CIA.

